# Start a fresh - Juwel trigon 190



## bRAM's Bettas (17 Mar 2009)

Hi all,
After much reading here and elsewhere, I thought it only right to introduce myself. The names Ian, and I am a keen betta breeder in the NE of England. The bettas have always been the centre of my attention, and to be honest the plants always took a back seat. Feel free to check out my site, always a good watch   

So, after many years neglecting the planting side of aqauriums and concentrating more on the fish, I have finally read into the whole aquascaping scenario.  In the past I have quizzed my LFS on the dying plants, but with no success.

I was stunned at how much I was doing wrong! So, I have spent the last week researching as much as possible from the substrate to the plants themselves, and feel the big day is drawing closer 8) 

Purchased so far...
Tetra complete substrate
Tropica Plant Nutrition+ 
Reflectors

Still to buy...
Slate stone
3-5mm gravel
Plants (Cabomba Caroliniana, Cryptocoryne wendtii, Giant Vallis Vallisneria, nympaea lotus... to name a few)

The tank has 2x28w (T8) and is about 50 gallons (190ltrs), a low to medium light if I am not mistaken. My plan is to create a rock garden of sorts, built up from the back and sloping to the front. The triangle footprint of the tank will hopefully work with this idea. I am planning on no Co2 (even though I have tetra compressed can and feeder tube). 

One thing I have not seen mentioned are air pumps adding oxygen... are they not needed in a well planted tank!?! I have always took it as gospel (read somewhere an awful long time ago).

Anyway, I will keep you posted and upload some photos. No doubt I will be back soon, always forget something  

Best regards,
Ian


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Mar 2009)

bRAM's Bettas said:
			
		

> ...One thing I have not seen mentioned are air pumps adding oxygen... are they not needed in a well planted tank!?! I have always took it as gospel (read somewhere an awful long time ago).


Hi, welcome to the forum. Oxygen is produced and released into the environment as a direct result of photosynthesis but this can only be done in large quantity if there is sufficient CO2. Bubbles tend to drive off CO2 which the plants need to produce oxygen therefore it's counterproductive.

Nice bettas by the way.  

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (17 Mar 2009)

Hello and welcome.

Lovely bettas and very professional website you have there.


----------



## bRAM's Bettas (17 Mar 2009)

> Hi, welcome to the forum. Oxygen is produced and released into the environment as a direct result of photosynthesis but this can only be done in large quantity if there is sufficient CO2. Bubbles tend to drive off CO2 which the plants need to produce oxygen therefore it's counterproductive.
> 
> Nice bettas by the way.
> 
> Cheers,




Hhmm, happy days. No more rumbling air pump under the main tank... bonus. I forget where I read it, and I have just treat as common practice ever since, you have plants, you need an air pump  

I must admit I am totally taken and excited by the whole aquascaping, found quiet a few examples from George Farmer and I was in awe. I thought I could never have my tank like that! But like most things in this hobby, practice makes perfect. I am hoping to see a customer this afternoon and I may just pop into a nearby aquatic supplier, cheer me right up!


----------



## bRAM's Bettas (17 Mar 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Lovely bettas and very professional website you have there.



Thank you very much kind sir... always nice to hear a compliment on ones work. I currently have two succesful spawns on the go, I am hoping to have some real beauties  8)


----------

